# Important 3G Iphone news for existing O2 customers



## King Eric

Gents, 

I've just been speaking to a friend of mine from school who I bumped into earlier. Low and behold he is now a regional manager for 02. 

They have not announced it yet, god only knows why but this is the situation. 

If you are a NEW O2 customer you can buy a new 3G Iphone over the counter from 8.02 am at any O2 store in the uk. You will need a driving licence, proof of address and a debit card and your bank details for direct debit as all activations will now be done in store. Unlike the 1st Generation Iphones. 

For those of you who are not currently using one, and are thinking of getting one your tariff options are here:-http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/paymonthly

(This includes your price of your phone)

Now, current users. At 9am on Launch day you have to call 202 from your handset to upgrade your phone. You cannot do it online (presently-although he thinks this may come out as news this week) 

You will then be shipped the phone the next working day (likely then to be the Monday)

Hope this is of some help....

Erico


----------



## Epoch

Thank you Mr KE

I rather fancy one, but will have to wait until 12th August according the nice lady at o2 

THe wife having one has been winding me up no end


----------



## King Eric

Epoch said:


> Thank you Mr KE
> 
> I rather fancy one, but will have to wait until 12th August according the nice lady at o2
> 
> THe wife having one has been winding me up no end


How come you have to wait mate?


----------



## Detail My Ride

How unbelievably ****** is that £30 a month tarriff!?

Any news on PAYG price John?


----------



## King Eric

PAYG is going to be 350+ for the 8gb by all accounts and will not be ready for launch date yet...


----------



## Detail My Ride

Jees. Apple don't **** things up very often, but they've more than made up for it with ****ing up the iPhone.


----------



## King Eric

Gaz W said:


> Jees. Apple don't **** things up very often, but they've more than made up for it with ****ing up the iPhone.


Erm, well yeah I suppose so?!

The issue comes from Pay as you Go customers not having a very clever data option on phones like this which could at the click of a button cost you many $$$$$'s in MB's....

Hence why its free data on all iphone packages. Orange have nothing like that for example, on the likes of Blackberrys so really I'm lucky in that respect.

I hammer mine with photos, email, web access and i'm on it a few hours a day.....

My most expensive bill to date was this months at £76 and that included calls made in Poland recently for a few days.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Exactly, this is the thing I don't get.

On my N95 at the moment I have a superb deal. I'm on a good PAYG Tarrif with 3, and I pay £5.00 a month, and get ULIMITED internet via 3g. Its fast, reliable and, I can connect my phone to Laptop and use it as a modem. £5.00 a month?

The thing is, if I was to buy an iPhone (New or Old), would unlocking it to work on 3 (Or, would I need to unlock it as 3 is the same as O2), let me still use this tarrif?

The initial cost of the iPhone isn't the problem, its the cost of being able to use it to its full potential thats causing problems.


----------



## matt

Just to clarify Gaz, 3 and o2 are not the same. They are totally seperate companies that used to share transmitters for a few yrs and that agreement ended 2yrs ago so they have nothing to do with eachother now. Cracking a 3g iphone may allow the use of a 3 sim card but only if it can work with usim that 3 use (slightly different chip to a regular 2g sim) :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

This is bull****!! 

They said they would contact US, and I was expecting contact on Thursday or before, so that I get one sent to me FOR Friday

Why do people not see the value in looking after existing customers these days?

Tut.


----------



## King Eric

Interesting Russ, my mate says he has heard nothing about upgrade customers being able to receive the handsets on launch day in the way you describe...

I am seeing him Tuesday so will do some further digging for you...they may have more info

There ate rumours those who pre-registered will be able to upgrade online before hand....but no news yet obviously


----------



## Jakedoodles

KE - you sure this guy isn't feeding you a line? According to Apple themselves, no information has been sent out to O2 stores yet, and anything you hear up to now is pure hearsay. The only thing we know for sure is that the PAYG will NOT be available on launch day, and that existing customers will be able to upgrade online and have delivery near to the 11th. Also, O2 are not requiring anything other than your debit card (that is linked to your address) for registration and signing up to the contract (albeit to be put on hold until Friday.) I know this for a fact as I have done it this week!


----------



## King Eric

Wonderdetail said:


> KE - you sure this guy isn't feeding you a line? According to Apple themselves, no information has been sent out to O2 stores yet, and anything you hear up to now is pure hearsay. The only thing we know for sure is that the PAYG will NOT be available on launch day, and that existing customers will be able to upgrade online and have delivery near to the 11th. Also, O2 are not requiring anything other than your debit card (that is linked to your address) for registration and signing up to the contract (albeit to be put on hold until Friday.) I know this for a fact as I have done it this week!


Hi mate, can you clarify exactly what you have 'done' this week?

It could be cats ****, but I had it confirmed by someone from 02 on the phone in the Iphone department earlier today....


----------



## Dopey

I left CPW after 10 years of rubbish service, never to go back again, almost everyone has a better deal than them, i went for O2 in the end, although Orange did have 100 more mins than O2, at O2 the phone was free (N95)


----------



## Epoch

King Eric said:


> How come you have to wait mate?


I'm still inside a previous 3 month contract and this time they are not allowing you to shorty cut your contract (Unless you have already upgraded to an Iphone!)

Or so the lady told me!


----------



## Jakedoodles

King Eric said:


> Hi mate, can you clarify exactly what you have 'done' this week?
> 
> It could be cats ****, but I had it confirmed by someone from 02 on the phone in the Iphone department earlier today....


Walked into O2, asked if I could register for the iPhone (as per the website, or it was there - it's gone now!) and they said, you can sign up for the contract! So, with just a debit card, they credit checked me and started my contract, then froze it. It will be re-activated when I get the phone on Friday.


----------



## Jakedoodles

forgot to mention, as a note to anyone on Orange, they are now doing unlimited data on nearly all plans!


----------



## King Eric

Wonderdetail said:


> Walked into O2, asked if I could register for the iPhone (as per the website, or it was there - it's gone now!) and they said, you can sign up for the contract! So, with just a debit card, they credit checked me and started my contract, then froze it. It will be re-activated when I get the phone on Friday.


Yeah hang on a sec mate this is for existing customers only....the upgrade procedure for us is only possible over the phone. I take it your a new customer?


----------



## chr15barn3s

Who got the text this morning then saying upgrades are only available over the internet. Doing mine now


----------



## King Eric

You'll be lucky. The website has been falling over all morning. What a complete pile of ****e

Lets announce the upgrade process and then not have a server/tech to support it

Hideous...

Also dont call them, they wont take a call upgrade order as I just found out-holding for 45 mins. ****s!


----------



## King Eric

Now they have suspended online upgrading! LOL!


----------



## chr15barn3s

o2 suck :lol:


----------



## _daveR

Just spoke to my local O2 shop... 

I'm an existing (non-iPhone) customer and am a few months out of contract. Said I wanted to come in on Friday morning and upgrade and all I need is a passport or driving licence and a debit/credit card. 

Going to get there for about half 7 for an 8am open.


----------



## 182_Blue

_daveR said:


> Just spoke to my local O2 shop...
> 
> I'm an existing (non-iPhone) customer and am a few months out of contract. Said I wanted to come in on Friday morning and upgrade and all I need is a passport or driving licence and a debit/credit card.
> 
> Going to get there for about half 7 for an 8am open.


my small local store said this too


----------



## _daveR

182_blue said:


> my small local store said this too


O2 select customer services had already confirmed that I could either go to a store on Friday to upgrade or order it via them and get it on the Monday or Tuesday. 
Any existing customer wanting to upgrade has to be the easiest/shortest job for a store on the day as its just a case of confirming who you are and then clicking the right bits on the system to select the new contract.

The statement above about upgrades only being done online is incorrect. The text message said nothing of the sort.


----------



## 182_Blue

do all the packages come with free internet browsing ?


----------



## Epoch

182_blue said:


> do all the packages come with free internet browsing ?


Yep


----------



## 182_Blue

Epoch said:


> Yep


, nice downloads etc too ?


----------



## Epoch

182_blue said:


> , nice downloads etc too ?


I believe there is a "fair use policy" as per all net connections now days but i don't know what level they set that at!


----------



## _daveR

182_blue said:


> , nice downloads etc too ?


Yup, it's labelled as "unlimited" but I would imagine fair usage limits apply. How you could manage to hit those with just surfing or downloading though I have no idea! It's not like you would run some torrent software on it!

I'm going for the £45 tarif as this will mean I never go over my included mins or texts and can get the 16Gb for £59.

I can't wait to get Super MonkeyBall on it, the demo looks superb!


----------



## 182_Blue

are they all 18 months contracts !


----------



## Epoch

Aye, although if Apple release a new phone in 12 months you may be able to upgrade like this time 

You can tell i will be looking for one soon


----------



## _daveR

O2 confirmed to me that I would be able to upgrade from the iPhone contract at 15 months. I think this is due to being on their Select program and one of the perks being you can upgrade 3 months early.

I've always stayed away from 18 month contracts after my brother got stung with a phone that died at month 13!


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh i have to say i avoid 18 month contracts too


----------



## Johnnyopolis

King Eric said:


> You'll be lucky. The website has been falling over all morning. What a complete pile of ****e
> 
> Lets announce the upgrade process and then not have a server/tech to support it
> 
> Hideous...
> 
> Also dont call them, they wont take a call upgrade order as I just found out-holding for 45 mins. ****s!


Whats the o2 customer services number thats NOT 0870 ie. one I can call from my iphone.

TIA

John


----------



## Epoch

I have 08456 060618 but not tried that for a while

HTH


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Epoch said:


> I have 08456 060618 but not tried that for a while
> 
> HTH


Thanks buddy, but I think that will charge me on the iphone...


----------



## Sandy-m2

202 from your iphone


----------



## _daveR

I always just dial 100?


----------



## swisstony

Johnnyopolis said:


> Whats the o2 customer services number thats NOT 0870 ie. one I can call from my iphone.
> 
> TIA
> 
> John


402 mate


----------



## silver bmw z3

I didn't think you could get many non-18 month contracts these days?


----------



## chr15barn3s

202 John. I phoned earlier but gave up after waiting 30 mins.


----------



## Andy_Green

silver bmw z3 said:


> I didn't think you could get many non-18 month contracts these days?


there's plenty of 12 month deals about but generally all the decent offers in terms of free phones and minutes get bundled with the 18/24months deals.

I'm actually running my iphone with a 30-day '02 simplicity' sim only deal at the moment, £15 gets me 200 mins and 400 text and unlimited 02 calls. For an extra £5 i could have unlimited data also but i'm managing without that for the time being, if I had a 3g iphone then for sure i'd sign up for that.


----------



## Andy_Green

taken from the stuff gadget site;

*iPhone online orders - O2 struggles to cope*

O2 may have unleashed their preorder plans for the iPhone 3G this morning, but already they've run into some truly major difficulties. The official site has gone down, buckling under pressure.

Try ordering over the phone and you'll be told you can only buy via the website. But seeing as most punters can only get to unresponsive pages having entered secure information, we reckon this is best avoided for now. Alternatively, you can use Carphone Warehouse's site.

O2 says they're trying to fix the problem, but with the phone in such demand, it seems your best bet is rising early on Friday and heading down to your local O2 or Carphone Warehouse store at 8.02am. It might be wet, but at least you'll get one.

In other news, we've been contacted regarding the availability of the 16GB model, with one reader suggesting O2 had no stock. "They advised me that the 16GB ones are not going to be in stock and they won't be in stock till late August, early September for us."​


----------



## Andy_Green

thought i'd share my current theme; Sticker by David Lanham and Louie Mantia with a few custom icons knocked up by yours truly


----------



## King Eric

Ok just had success registering for the phone on upgrade, 16gb on the 45 package.

The message I got at the end of registration was:-

''Thank you for your order. We are processing this and will contact you if there are any complications with the details you have provided.''

So I am now on the phone to O2 verifying whether they actually received this order or not, and informed them that they have cost me a days work so far as well as potentially a days leave Friday if it does not arrive as its coming by courier

**update**

In actual fact the retentions department have been as good as gold....they have just told me that if you have received the above email then your phone will be with you delivered to your door on the 11th....

So get in! I've managed to get one (I think/hope) lol


----------



## _daveR

King Eric said:


> delivered to your door on the 11th....


See, this has annoyed me (not you personally!) on two seperate occasions I have asked O2 what will happen re: delivery on the 11th and twice they have told me that they will be DISPATCHED on the 11th, thus turning up on the Monday or Tuesday. 
Because of this I didn't bother to pre-order this morning and have decided to go to the local store bright and early instead.

Now it is looking like I could have just pre-ordered and got it delivered instead!

This hasn't been the slickest of product launches by O2...


----------



## King Eric

_daveR said:


> See, this has annoyed me (not you personally!) on two seperate occasions I have asked O2 what will happen re: delivery on the 11th and twice they have told me that they will be DISPATCHED on the 11th, thus turning up on the Monday or Tuesday.
> Because of this I didn't bother to pre-order this morning and have decided to go to the local store bright and early instead.
> 
> Now it is looking like I could have just pre-ordered and got it delivered instead!
> 
> This hasn't been the slickest of product launches by O2...


Its been terrible, and as a result Apple will be seriously un-happy with their performance.


----------



## swisstony

I cant get one as my current contract dosent run out until February  even when the 02 advisor in januart advised me that in July I could adjust my contract...so now I have to either pay to get out of the contract early or just buy a 1st gen iphone to tide me over...*******s


----------



## sanchez

You must be a lucky one then i've been trying since 8 and still cant get one and now there out of stock


----------



## _daveR

Latest stuff I've read says no white phones will be available on launch day either! 

Pretty **** poor IMO! What's the point in a global launch for only half of your product?!


----------



## adamf

oh i wish they do it on other networks. I'm not going back on o2 no matter how good it is.


----------



## Jakedoodles

King Eric said:


> Ok just had success registering for the phone on upgrade, 16gb on the 45 package.
> 
> The message I got at the end of registration was:-
> 
> ''Thank you for your order. We are processing this and will contact you if there are any complications with the details you have provided.''
> 
> So I am now on the phone to O2 verifying whether they actually received this order or not, and informed them that they have cost me a days work so far as well as potentially a days leave Friday if it does not arrive as its coming by courier
> 
> **update**
> 
> In actual fact the retentions department have been as good as gold....they have just told me that if you have received the above email then your phone will be with you delivered to your door on the 11th....
> 
> So get in! I've managed to get one (I think/hope) lol


*dances*
*
We just want to keep you updated on the progress of your order. Your order has now been passed to our warehouse for processing and we'll let you know shortly if it's been confirmed and when you can expect to receive it.

You can easily track the progress of your order online by visiting www.o2.co.uk/trackyourorder

Thank you for choosing O2. We look forward to welcoming you as a customer.

Regards,

O2*

And delivery confirmed for the 11th. I really really hope they use DHL cos the DHL driver picks stuff up from me every morning, and I have his mobile number so I can make sure it comes early on!


----------



## chr15barn3s

Hmmm annoyed!! I got onto the website about 9.15 this morning and entered my number for the upgrade code. Not had a code from o2 and so gave them a ring now they are out of stock and do not know when they will get more in. Guy on the phone also said I have to upgrade online and not in the store on friday.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

What a farce!! As Eric said, Apple will not be happy with this

Its AMAZINGLY shortsighted to not stock enough phones to cover the current user base and an additional 20,000 units or so to meet the demand from new Customers.

Shocking service and launch procedure. So, in short... they keep us waiting a month, THEN renew us for another 18 months, so they get another 1, maybe 2 months worth of line rental out of us. Multiply that by ten thousand.... thats a LOT of money - it serves them well to not have stock

If I can't get one within a week I won't bother.


----------



## Trist

You can say that again Russ. I tried upgrading on my iphone, which I had no problems accesing the pages, I tried 4 times but got an error after I submitted my details. Was told by O2 that I cannot do the upgrade on the web on the iPhone!

So poor people like me who was stuck in work with no access to the internet bar the iPhone was stuck anyway!! :wall:

And I take it that most iPhone users would of registered thier interest for the 3G iPhone. So youd assume O2 would order enough stock for these people + extra 20-30,000 for new and exisitng customers.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Exactly, I even registered twice so ASSUMED I would get one allocated to me... seems not!!

I'm just gong to keep the sim and get an 8800 Arte from eBay then leave O2 ASAP.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Skyliner34 said:


> You can say that again Russ. I tried upgrading on my iphone, which I had no problems accesing the pages, I tried 4 times but got an error after I submitted my details. Was told by O2 that I cannot do the upgrade on the web on the iPhone!


I was able to do mine on my iphone this morning..took 2 attempts but it finally went through!!!

it said "''Thank you for your order. We are processing this and will contact you if there are any complications with the details you have provided.''


----------



## Trist

Gleamingkleen said:


> I was able to do mine on my iphone this morning..took 2 attempts but it finally went through!!!
> 
> it said "''Thank you for your order. We are processing this and will contact you if there are any complications with the details you have provided.''


Looks like most of the staff at O2 doesnt know what whats right or wrong. I gave up after 4 times, I just got the message" an error has occured, please try again" after entering my details. Phoned O2 told me cant do it on the iPhone.

I thought fair enough, a bit tight. If the boss was out id of popped over to the O2 shop and use thier WI-FI and kept on trying just in case as it was taking a bloody age on the iPhone.

It states on thier website though we can upgrade in the O2 stores on Friday to upgrade http://www.o2.co.uk/assets/O2HybridNav/1_iPhone/Santana/PayMonthly/PMExistingCustomers.html

But a friend has phoned our local store twice, one member of staff said it cant be done, the other said yes it can. The O2 customer services team said yes, but the upgrade team said no.

Enough to drive you up the wall :wall:


----------



## Jakedoodles

You *can* upgrade in store. This was sent out as a memo to all O2 stores, but may have taken a while to filter through. The reason being that the website failed, the failover website failed, and they (allegedly) ran out of stock. I wouldn't go Friday though, I'd wait to Monday. They'll still have stock I reckon, but the staff will be a) a bit more clued up after the mental rush, and b) will be less hassled.


----------



## GavinT

Just spoken to O2 and apparently the 16GB version wont be released on Friday and will take about a month or so to come into the shops or via O2 direct (202 on your phone) .... anyone shed some light as it seems daft that the 16GB wont be released on Friday and everyone else who buys one on Friday is stuck with the 8GB


----------



## swisstony

Anyone wonder why the 02 website went down ??



> O2 has admitted that its online ordering system failed this week - on strength of orders reaching *13,000 *per second at points on Monday morning.
> 
> In an email to customers, the company sends its apologies to existing iPhone users who tried to take advantage of the company's advance upgrade deal earlier this week. Under the deal, registered iPhone owners were able to contact O2 to place an order for an upgrade, which would be fulfilled on Friday when iPhone 3G ships.





> The email carries a host of interesting statistics - not least confirming Apple to have been aware of the level of demand in the UK, while also being able to supply only a "small proportion" of the iPhones O2 thought it needed for the UK market.
> 
> "We also used the registration data to keep Apple up to date on the phenomenal interest and to support our orders for the phones with them. We have been working continuously with them to get as much stock for the UK as possible. Unfortunately, they have only been able to supply a small proportion of the number of phones we asked for, because they are launching simultaneously in 22 countries. We are confident that over time we will start to get sufficient volume to meet demand, but it is likely that stock will be in very short supply for some weeks to come."
> 
> O2 clarified that its online upgrade offer sold out within hours, stressing the network took as many orders from O2 customers as it did in total from other networks.
> 
> On the creaking website, O2 adds:"We had invested heavily to add a huge amount of additional capacity, 250 times its normal rate, and back-up systems. We tested this carefully in advance. The massive simultaneous crush exceeded even our worst case assumptions. Demand was at 13,000 orders per second. Frankly, we have to admit we just weren't prepared for this unprecedented level of demand. No website is."
> 
> If you're expecting to pick up an iPhone this Friday, then most O2 and Carphone Warehouse shops will open at 8.02am, (only new contract customers will be able to buy an iPhone 3G at an Apple retail store). iPhones will be sold on a first come first served basis.
> 
> Expect shortages, O2 warned: "The amount of devices will vary depending on the store but will be on average a few dozen iPhones in each O2 or CPW store. We are expecting early queues and, like the online site, are expecting to sell out very quickly."
> 
> O2 will be receiving deliveries from Apple roughly once a week for the foreseeable future but it will be several weeks before stocks increase.
> 
> "We will continue to work closely with Apple to get as much stock as possible for the UK. We will also continue to use the principle of first come first served as stock becomes available for both online and in our stores as we feel that is the best way to be fair and equitable to the many tens of thousands of customers desperate to get one, O2's sales director, Stephen Shurrock explained.


So there you have it....they thought they were ready and had it under control and then all you *******s started ordering one...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

16GB IS available from Friday

My local CPW has 10 confirmed...


----------



## King Eric

Just had an email through saying my upgrade order was fine (even though it appeared not to be!!) and that it will be dispatched for Friday. I mean what a laugh that is!!!

Anyway, joy aside all O2 stores WILL upgrade existing iPhone customers in store on Friday at opening (check with your local store for times!) and 16gb will be available

I saw the memo on the o2 internal comms system with my own eyes,in a footnote sent yesterday I think to all stores

Requirements are; bank card for I.d, photo I.d and a bank statement. This is incase the 02 system goes to 'contigency' and they hand put phones and process manually in the case of overload during upgrade/new customer applications

So despite the dramas, there is light at the end of the tunnel afterall


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

just recieved confirmation email my order is complete with a dhl consignment number issued...shall wait and see


----------



## ryanuk

its saying on the 02 website you need to come back on the 10th for more info if you want the iphone.

if i go on there website at say 4:30am in the morning you think i could order one? as that would be the 10th!


----------



## winrya

I popped into my local carphonewarehouse today and they are putting one to one side for me for friday morning


----------



## 182_Blue

seen one today in local shop, looks good, wonder if they sell out ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

O2 website is out of stock it seems, so the only way to get one in the next to weeks is at a retail store tomorrow.

I'll be there at 8:02 like a saddo


----------



## 182_Blue

he said he would save it me but im still not sure if i want 18 months signed up again !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

182_blue said:


> he said he would save it me but im still not sure if i want 18 months signed up again !


Hopefully they will keep doing this rolling contract thing, so you always get the new one with a new 18 months contract, which is fine, if you always want an iPhone...

How is your wife getting on with hers?


----------



## 182_Blue

RussZS said:


> Hopefully they will keep doing this rolling contract thing, so you always get the new one with a new 18 months contract, which is fine, if you always want an iPhone...
> 
> How is your wife getting on with hers?


yeh she is liking it, loves being able to have pics of the baby on the phone etc, and i like the internety bits :thumb:, tempted on one myself just for the internet on the go, actually whats the net like on the go (as apossed to WIFI)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

182_blue said:


> yeh she is liking it, loves being able to have pics of the baby on the phone etc, and i like the internety bits :thumb:, tempted on one myself just for the internet on the go, actually whats the net like on the go (as apossed to WIFI)


That was the big problem with the old one, it was a bit slow as it only had 'EDGE' support, and even that was limited - so similar to dial up at times.

The new 3G speed is about 4x quicker, so about the same as 1MB broadband I believe, so it should be great on the move, as long as you have 3G signal.

Then there is the GPS which allows you to use it like a sat nav for Google maps, and hopefully in time, with TomTom software.

Roll on free Wifi everywhere


----------



## ryanuk

getting mine in the mornin,got it from cpw in the end lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Like I said mate, it makes no difference with this phone, you are just buying it from them, then you deal with O2, no of the usual CPW crap when you take out a normal contract


----------



## ryanuk

yeah the lad who i was chating to from cpw said when i need anything like to change my number with my pac code just ring 02.

just cant wait to get it! how long do you think it will be before it can be jailbroke?
if thats the word you use for it lol.

does it not have buletooth?and when it can be jailbroke can you put bluetooth on it?

thanks mate.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Sooooo tempted but crap camera and size puts me off as I do use phone to take photos from time to time when out and about.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The camera isn't TOO bad, but as said, its not as good as some of the SE's and Nokia's.

If they put a 5MP on there now, we wouldn't need a new one in 10 months time


----------



## ryanuk

i have a camera to take pics,would still buy it if the phone did not have a camera on!
dont think i will use the camera on it!

you know you want on,get one !


----------



## ryanuk

is it also true that you cant send picture msgs on the new iphone?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thats correct mate, you couldnt on the older one either

You can always send a picture attached to an email though...


----------



## 182_Blue

> Data usage whilst roaming not included. Unlimited Wi-Fi is available at any of the 9,500 Wi-Fi hotspots from our partners The Cloud and BT Openzone (available from 11 July 2008). Excessive usage policy and full terms apply.


what does that mean ?


----------



## beardboy

When you're abroad, it means you'll get charged if you're connected via Edge/3G and downloading data (browsing the net, emails etc).

In settings there's an option to turn data roaming off, which is what i do, then only use WiFi and it's free :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

182_blue said:


> what does that mean ?


Basically, you can't take the pee with the amount of data you use, but the upper limit is very high, and would be fine for most people

'Roaming' refers to using your mobile abroad - basically don't, because the data charges are extortionate!


----------



## 182_Blue

ahh, so thats abroad only, im getting tempted now, wish i had asked my mate to put me one by now, he would do me a deal too ;-)


----------



## beardboy

Yeah - roaming is abroad only, but be careful if in cornwall, as my mate was there on his phone and it connected to a French network! :lol: He got stung big time!


----------



## Matt306

Before me going on th the Gen one Iphone i lost my friends and family contract my friend aranged for me works at 02, i recived 30% of my bills, luckily on the Gen2 phone i can now receive this,

but ive been told its a few weeks until i can get this as friends and family, anyone in same boat?

Matt


----------



## King Eric

me and barnesy are first in the que at our local store

tried to get johnny out of bed to no avail....


----------



## _daveR

So pi55ed off! 

I was all set to go to the O2 store this morning, had my ID sorted etc. 

Got a call from my bank yesterday and it turns out my card has been cloned and someone tried to use it! So, I've had to cut them all up and now have no means of going to get one!! ARGH!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

King Eric said:


> me and barnesy are first in the que at our local store
> 
> tried to get johnny out of bed to no avail....


Thanks for the early morning call chaps 

Its ok if they have a 16gb later I will mosey on over or else I will wait till they are back in stock... I was thinking last night I had waited almost a year to buy it in the first place!

When is mobile me going to be working then and also the firmware update cos they aint showing at the moment... 

Johnny


----------



## silver bmw z3

Blimey jusyt walked past the normally quiet o2 store here and there's a queue of about 30 people, security and everything. It's a phone for chrissakes, there"s at least an hour of your life waiting for something that you can stroll in and pick up in a few days, or maybe a week if stocks go, maybe more but you'll never get that hour (minimum) back!!!! Is it really worth getting it immediately on release.  Life must be good if people have an hour to kill for a phone.


----------



## Andy_Green

Johnnyopolis said:


> When is mobile me going to be working then and also the firmware update cos they aint showing at the moment...
> 
> Johnny


I read that mobileme is working from today and see here for updates


----------



## King Eric

silver bmw z3 said:


> Blimey jusyt walked past the normally quiet o2 store here and there's a queue of about 30 people, security and everything. It's a phone for chrissakes, there"s at least an hour of your life waiting for something that you can stroll in and pick up in a few days, or maybe a week if stocks go, maybe more but you'll never get that hour (minimum) back!!!! Is it really worth getting it immediately on release. Life must be good if people have an hour to kill for a phone.




I gots me a 3G Iphone

Although they don't supply you with a dock which is a cheap shot imho!


----------



## Mark J

Just got back in from getting one !!

Although it wont be connected until later today as the O2 system crashed!


----------



## King Eric

Thats cack, surely you can set it up via itunes? 

Mine is running fine, on upgrade. Just restoring my last backup from my old one now


----------



## Mark J

No cant set it up yet, they had to process all the new phones on paperwork, therefore the phone wont be recognised as valid until they input it onto the system later today when it is back up and running. To be honest I felt a little sorry for the lads in the shop, they were only just managing to cope !


----------



## chr15barn3s

Yay got one this morning but need to set it up on my work pc as my laptop crashed. If I download itunes to my work pc can I get the info off my current one and transfer it to the new one?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

recieved mine this morning


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I just had a right ordel in a CPW store processing my upgrade!! Shocking experience!!

I can't believe there is no dock either, and the old one doesn't fit!!

Nice phone though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I take it all back, who needs a dock? I got some free Apple STICKERS!!


----------



## Mark J

RussZS said:


> I take it all back, who needs a dock? I got some free Apple STICKERS!!


:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

So how much is the dock?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

OMG its £29... thats crazy!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

King Eric said:


> me and barnesy are first in the que at our local store
> 
> tried to get johnny out of bed to no avail....


you not got yours online then Eric and delivered to you???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

My local O2 store in Walsall had a queue of about thirty people at 7:45... given 20 mins processing each... sod that, plus they only had 26 phones or so!


----------



## King Eric

Gleamingkleen said:


> you not got yours online then Eric and delivered to you???


No mate cancelled the order as they called me to say despite managing to order online they were in fact out of stock and should never have taken the order. ****!


----------



## King Eric

RussZS said:


> I take it all back, who needs a dock? I got some free Apple STICKERS!!


Barsney will put his in his windows in his golf


----------



## King Eric

Few early observations. Speaker is MUCH better, not as much distortion at loud levels so perfect for while your in the shower or on speaker phone. Prodigy just tested it pretty well....sounds good on vocal tracks. You can really feel the speaker pumping air out of the grate, unlike the last one. 

Its quicker, not sure if the processor is faster...but its smoother. Not that the old one was bad, but this switches apps well

App store apps are ace, facebook one is mint. Remote is awesome too

I'm well happy with it so far, firing up the gps now....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Your old cases won't fit the new phone it would seem, the loving, helpful people at CPW have sold me a case that doesn't fit 

How is the GPS Eric?


----------



## King Eric

Yeah thats a load of **** about the cases, need to get to an apple store over the next couple of days

Not tested the GPS yet. Will go outside in a sec

The remote app for your mac is absolutely superb, tunes on in the study cranked up and I have full control of my itunes library from my iphone around the house over my wifi network. Thats cool


----------



## Mark J

No fair!  I wanna play !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I was without my iPhone for about a week - I didn't realise how much I missed it.

The best phone on the market, and now even more affordable!

Which case do you guys have?


----------



## 182_Blue

well, walked by my local store and had a nose in and came out with a new ihpone LOL


----------



## Andy_Green

182_blue said:


> well, walked by my local store and had a nose in and came out with a new ihpone LOL


Impulse buying - its the best way


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh, just need to get home now to get it working


----------



## Andy_Green

182_blue said:


> yeh, just need to get home now to get it working


So what's the process for buying one (not upgrading) this time, do you have to sign contracts and select chosen tariff in-store then?

I hope no-one has opted for the £35 tariff, makes more sense going for the £45 and getting the phone free (instead of paying £100 on the £35 tariff) and the better inclusives. Then after 9 months (the minimum time you can downgrade tariff) lower your tariff to £35 or the £30 option. Do the math - £35 x 9 = £315 + £100 iphone cost = £415 or £45 x 9 = £405 and no iphone cost... simple


----------



## Mark J

Didnt realise they did a £40 tariff ?


----------



## King Eric

King Eric said:


> Yeah thats a load of **** about the cases, need to get to an apple store over the next couple of days
> 
> Not tested the GPS yet. Will go outside in a sec
> 
> The remote app for your mac is absolutely superb, tunes on in the study cranked up and I have full control of my itunes library from my iphone around the house over my wifi network. Thats cool


Doh just realised I can also put the volume up and down! Schweeeeet!

Just went for a walk, gps doing nothing. I guess they forgot to install the chip

Looking how to fix it now along with watching the red arrows blitzing the roof of my house every 5 mins

Its been a good day! And barnsey has fixed his VR6 clutch as well. Happy days

182 blue, good job. Its hard not to want one lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Shaun - good man!! 

I just exchanged my case for a dodgy rubber CPW own brand effort - will do for now!

The GPS is a bit dodgy if you ask me, it thinks I'm about a mile away from where I actually am!!

Also, no £40 contract, its £45


----------



## King Eric

Ok GPS is working really well, its pinpointed me exactly on my junction where I live which TomTom sometimes struggles to do. Need to nip to shops so will give it more of a test now


----------



## Andy_Green

Mark J said:


> Didnt realise they did a £40 tariff ?


ooops typo, £40 changed to £45


----------



## ryanuk

got my iphone.

now the silly Q how the hell do you put the sim in it? and were?


----------



## Mark J

Ryan, there's a 'tool' attached to the black folder inside the box, you use that to open the sim tray at the top of the phone - hth.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ryanuk said:


> got my iphone.
> 
> now the silly Q how the hell do you put the sim in it? and were?


There is a pin in the package (with the guides etc) and there is a picture showing you what to do

Basically, pin in hole, slide out Sim tray and put it back in :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s

King Eric said:


> Barsney will put his in his windows in his golf


Will I bollux :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Can someone post up their best/ a typical photo on taken on iPhone so I can assess the camera?


----------



## King Eric

Have tested the GPS, actually it was superb. Tracked me from my drive on google maps to the shops 2 miles away. Switched to answer a call, went inside the shop. Did some shopping came out and fired maps up again, located me in seconds with the blue flashing blip. Superb


----------



## King Eric

silver bmw z3 said:


> Can someone post up their best/ a typical photo on taken on iPhone so I can assess the camera?


See he is coming around now 

Its not amazing.....but they take an alright photo for a phone










It has no flash, but takes shots on the go good enough for me


----------



## Mark J

Just rang the o2 store whre I bought my phone this morning to find out why nobody had rung me to tell me it had been activated, only to be told that their entire system is still down and it may not even be today ! 

I told them they have until close of their shop today or it's coming back !


----------



## King Eric

Thats bloody ridiculous. So basically they have sold around 200,000 handsets that are not fit for purpose to all those new customers? What a complete **** up


----------



## Epoch

I'm kind of thinking this was not a successful launch for O2 :lol:

Computer ordering couldn't take the amount of preorders,Not enough handsets for demand, and then system crashes when transfering over new users


----------



## Mark J

King Eric said:


> Thats bloody ridiculous. So basically they have sold around 200,000 handsets that are not fit for purpose to all those new customers? What a complete **** up


Yep not impressed


----------



## Griff

quick question does the iphone have maps preinstalled like a TomTom? can you navigate with it like a TomTom? if not will maps be available at some point? sorry quick 3 questions
Tom


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Griff said:


> quick question does the iphone have maps preinstalled like a TomTom? can you navigate with it like a TomTom? if not will maps be available at some point? sorry quick 3 questions
> Tom


It uses Google Maps at the moment, but there is talk of a TomTom version being released for iPhone soon, but there are some legal issues around the use of voice turn by turn software on the iPhone.

Google maps is ok, but not very easy to follow IMO. Great on foot, but not in the car.


----------



## chr15barn3s

The iTunes store keeps timing out for me so I guess there are too many people trying to do theirs aswell.


----------



## Manic

chr15barn3s said:


> The iTunes store keeps timing out for me so I guess there are too many people trying to do theirs aswell.


Same here - spoke with Apple support who confirmed that too many people are trying to update and their servers can't cope. 

Strangely they went a bit quite when I advised that compensation for lost air time would be required.


----------



## chr15barn3s

Manic said:


> Same here - spoke with Apple support who confirmed that too many people are trying to update and their servers can't cope.
> 
> Strangely they went a bit quite when I advised that compensation for lost air time would be required.


Im not to bothered as I have my other Iphone still but its annoying that King Eric phones me up every 5 minutes and says that something on it is awesome and I cannot see for myself LOL


----------



## monzablue16v

Jailbreak it and tell them to stuff their contract! Then sell it on Ebay for 1 million pounds to a fan boy and buy a Nokia N96 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

RussZS said:


> Shaun - good man!!
> 
> I just exchanged my case for a dodgy rubber CPW own brand effort - will do for now!
> 
> The GPS is a bit dodgy if you ask me, it thinks I'm about a mile away from where I actually am!!
> 
> Also, no £40 contract, its £45


yeh its :thumb: , just been waiting all day to connect upto itunes as i was at work  , just installing it all now so will be playing later


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Well I have 2.0 and downloaded a game from the app store. 

I have now synced my iphone to the mac and now the game wont play on the phone any more... Just see the splash screen and thats it. 

THATS RUBBISH


----------



## 182_Blue

is it just me or is the itune store busted ?


----------



## 182_Blue

oops, perhaps i should look above LOL, bloody stupid i can use my fint phone coz of itunes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 182_Blue

10 minutes and the ******* thing going through the window


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's been screwed all day mate

Does it fit in your wifes' phones' dock?


----------



## 182_Blue

RussZS said:


> It's been screwed all day mate
> 
> Does it fit in your wifes' phones' dock?


not tried it yet, just banging it against a wall at the moment, cant believe you cant do anything with it till its registered


----------



## silver bmw z3

Ah the joys of early adopters *gets the popcorn in* sorry, only jokin


----------



## 182_Blue

^^not even funny


----------



## 182_Blue

is there any other way off getting this fecking thing going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RP84

182_blue said:


> is there any other way off getting this fecking thing going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you can give it to me


----------



## RP84

182_blue said:


> is there any other way off getting this fecking thing going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


or why dont you put a o2 pay as you go sim in for now to play with it, but ive been told you can register it on itunes but cant use the phone features till o2 send the signal


----------



## 182_Blue

rickparmar said:


> you can give it to me


if that would register it i would


----------



## 182_Blue

rickparmar said:


> or why dont you put a o2 pay as you go sim in for now to play with it, but ive been told you can register it on itunes but cant use the phone features till o2 send the signal


you cant do **** till u get on itunes !!!, thats my point


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It is bloody ridiculous that you can't do anything until its activated!!

BTW, you ZCS should be with you tomorrow - hopefully cheer you up a bit?


----------



## 182_Blue

RussZS said:


> It is bloody ridiculous that you can't do anything until its activated!!
> 
> BTW, you ZCS should be with you tomorrow - hopefully cheer you up a bit?


cheers mate :thumb:, and if im wrong about the activation someone let me know ?


----------



## ryanuk

just sending this off my iPhone haha it's great! But is there anyway that you can zoom into the page?as it's all abut to small to read! Thanks.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

ryanuk said:


> just sending this off my iPhone haha it's great! But is there anyway that you can zoom into the page?as it's all abut to small to read! Thanks.


Tap the screen and it will zoom in or pinch outwards and it will zoom

Johnny


----------



## ryanuk

thanks mate


----------



## 182_Blue

ryanuk said:


> just sending this off my iPhone haha it's great! But is there anyway that you can zoom into the page?as it's all abut to small to read! Thanks.


is this the ne 3g one ?, if so how did you get it working, i have just been on phone to get my number swopped and was warned of a 72 hour wait :lol::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## chr15barn3s

Its annoying now! I should of done it at work earlier but didnt even think about apple not being able to cope


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chr15barn3s said:


> Its annoying now! I should of done it at work earlier but didnt even think about apple not being able to cope


Mines working lovely..! Albeit its just the software update!



Johnny


----------



## 182_Blue

> For Apple, releasing a new phone, sending out a massive firmware and software update, opening a new App Store to sell programs and switching the old .Mac Internet service to a new beefed-up MobileMe service all on the same day have been simply too overwhelming.
> 
> For Apple, this has been a huge reality check. After years of legendary near-perfection in service and reliability, the meltdown of iTunes has spoiled the day for lots of people who are getting more and more frustrated as they try to update their old phone or activate their new one.


sums it up really


----------



## ryanuk

Yeah it's 3g,I orderd mine lastnight from cpw and was posted today. Had no proba getting it.working just couldn't find how to put sim LOL! Hope you get it sorted asap mate.


----------



## chr15barn3s

Johnnyopolis said:


> Mines working lovely..! Albeit its just the software update!
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny


Ive not updated my current one yet.


----------



## ianFRST

have they all sold out? might pop to town on sunday and see if theres any about 

also, how would i switch my current o2 payg sim number to a contract phone?


----------



## nick_mcuk

is V2.0 out yet my I tunes keeps telling me 1.1.4 is the current version.

I am gonna get the new one bu waiting acouple of weeks till the hoohaa has died down....i can wait.

Got my new MacBook Pro to play with anyhooo!!


----------



## 182_Blue

ianFRST said:


> have they all sold out? might pop to town on sunday and see if theres any about
> 
> also, how would i switch my current o2 payg sim number to a contract phone?


#doubt it, my local had a few, to transfer your sim ring up payg and get pac code (option 5 i think) and then transfer to new phone


----------



## 182_Blue

nick_mcuk said:


> is V2.0 out yet my I tunes keeps telling me 1.1.4 is the current version.
> 
> I am gonna get the new one bu waiting acouple of weeks till the hoohaa has died down....i can wait.
> 
> Got my new MacBook Pro to play with anyhooo!!


dont bother yet, it doesnt appear to be downloading anything


----------



## 182_Blue

ryanuk said:


> Yeah it's 3g,I orderd mine lastnight from cpw and was posted today. Had no proba getting it.working just couldn't find how to put sim LOL! Hope you get it sorted asap mate.


when did you register


----------



## nick_mcuk

182_blue said:


> dont bother yet, it doesnt appear to be downloading anything


Your too right it doesnt even bother...just says mine is on the current version already...thinking Apple in CA must be going into Meltdown!!

Apprently the UK apple stores had a big problem with the VMWare running windows and IE to activate the phone...ho hum always gonna be tech issues when there are that many people trying to access a server at the same time...deffo gonna wait a few weeks.


----------



## ryanuk

all I did was plug it into the of,it went onto itunes then I had 3 mags from o2 and it started working.


----------



## 182_Blue

wow, just got registered


----------



## ianFRST

182_blue said:


> #doubt it, my local had a few, to transfer your sim ring up payg and get pac code (option 5 i think) and then transfer to new phone


is that possible to do instore then? when signing a new contract? so i can then walk away with a new contract with my old number?

i dont want to loose the number, ive had it 8 or 9 years now :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Call up O2 from your handset and ask them?

202 I think


----------



## 182_Blue

ianFRST said:


> is that possible to do instore then? when signing a new contract? so i can then walk away with a new contract with my old number?
> 
> i dont want to loose the number, ive had it 8 or 9 years now :lol:


Today they said not, but ok to do over the phone


----------



## 182_Blue

is the itune way the only way of getting apps/ games on the iphone


----------



## King Eric

182_blue said:


> is the itune way the only way of getting apps/ games on the iphone


Yes, without jailbreaking it mate


----------



## 182_Blue

King Eric said:


> Yes, without jailbreaking it mate


bugger, anyone jailbroken the new one yet lol


----------



## King Eric

182_blue said:


> bugger, anyone jailbroken the new one yet lol


Yep its been done, expect a safe version in few days


----------



## 182_Blue

will look forward to that


----------



## Detail My Ride

Gargh. Tough decision. New iPhone, or old one off ebay. Or, keep N95? 

LMAO.

I was so tempted by 02 shop this morning, but thought not...


----------



## 182_Blue

I have the n95 and the iPhone looks much more modern IMO, perhaps wait for the n96


----------



## Detail My Ride

But I would ideally like an iPhone. Bit fed up of Nokia tbh. 

Any idea when iPhone 3g is out on PAYG?


----------



## 182_Blue

nope, tbh won't payg be expensive for data ?, IMO best part of the phone is the unlimited net and data


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

O2 do an unlimited data bolt on for £5 for PAYG customers...

It's out in time for Xmas, and 8GB is £369


----------



## beardboy

iPhone PAYG should be out December this year :thumb:

I've still not ordered the 3G, as i'm waiting for the 32GB to come out fairly soon :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

You boys should think yourselves lucky, over here the 3G Iphone has just come out and we're getting bent right over.

Currently hardly any of the country is covered by 3G, so they're only selling it in the 3 places that have it (Auckland, Wellington & Christchurch).

Then the tariffs :lol:

For the 8G Iphone:

Handset only - $979.00(370GBP)

250MB a month is - $549.00(207GBP) (basic bill cost will be $80(30GBP) a month)(Inclusive Minutes 120 national anytime minutes each month 
Included TXTs Send up to 600 TXTs per month to any NZ mobile (from within New Zealand) 
Included data 250MB per month)

500MB a month is - $449.00(170GBP) (basic bill cost a month will be $130(49GBP)(Inclusive Minutes 250 national anytime minutes each month 
Included TXTs Send up to 600 TXTs per month to any NZ mobile (from within New Zealand) 
Included data 500MB per month)

1G a month - $200 (75GBP) (basic bill cost will be $250(95GBP) a month)(Inclusive Minutes 600 national anytime minutes each month 
Included TXTs Send up to 600 TXTs per month to any NZ mobile (from within New Zealand) 
Included data 1GB per month)

You also have to sign up to a 2 year contract and no unlimted net like they get in the UK  

I'll still probably get one though lol, I'll just wait a few months to see if the tariffs come down.


----------



## 182_Blue

looks like jailbreaking will be quit easy on the 3g


----------



## Mark J

Just spoke with the staff at the O2 store and they say their system is still down !

I ain't f****n' happy ! :wall:

In all probability it will be monday before the phone is activated.

Utterly shambolic !

If it wasn't a present for my daughter, it would be going straight back. However, she is very tolerant about stuff like this so we just have to wait.


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> Just spoke with the staff at the O2 store and they say their system is still down !
> 
> I ain't f****n' happy ! :wall:
> 
> In all probability it will be monday before the phone is activated.
> 
> Utterly shambolic !
> 
> If it wasn't a present for my daughter, it would be going straight back. However, she is very tolerant about stuff like this so we just have to wait.


 i got mine done last night at about 7pm, worth persevering


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> i got mine done last night at about 7pm, worth persevering


That's what I don't understand. They are telling me that the system has been crashed since yesterday morning, yet some peole are getting their phones activated ?


----------



## silver bmw z3

I think "crashed" is probably their inaccurate techical description, what's more likely is that it is overloaded - a bit like when a website is really busy - some people get pages some people don't, same with this.


----------



## silver bmw z3

182_blue said:


> I have the n95 and the iPhone looks much more modern IMO, perhaps wait for the n96


So how do you compare your n95 to iphone ? Is iphone much bigger? Is camera that much better on n95?


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> That's what I don't understand. They are telling me that the system has been crashed since yesterday morning, yet some peole are getting their phones activated ?


yeh, they told me 72 hours, then a few minutes later i reconnected it and got a text message


----------



## 182_Blue

silver bmw z3 said:


> So how do you compare your n95 to iphone ? Is iphone much bigger? Is camera that much better on n95?


below is a size example, its bigger but thinner so fits in the pocket better, camera isnt as good on iphone, and theres no flash, but then again it is a phone, the rest seems pretty good, and will be better when i can get some free stuff on the iphone, liking the way it works too, quite modern compared to the N95, still need to get used to texting though


----------



## silver bmw z3

Thanks Blue. Not sure it would fit in the "phone pocket" in my suit for work but not as big as I thought compared to a phone.


----------



## 182_Blue

due to it being thinner it fits in my suit pocket (made for mobiles)


----------



## Mark J

same here - slips into my Matalan hoodie no probs. :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

The Mobile Me tool is now working fine....

Pushing from my phone to my mac and to my me.com account whenever I send/delete/receive, change a contact, add a calender entry. Superb!

www.me.com for info


----------



## 182_Blue

anyone know of a good invisible shield for the iphone 3g ?


----------



## 182_Blue

seen these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INVISIBLE-SHI...hash=item120282722375&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1308

anyone tried one


----------



## King Eric

The one they sell in the carphone warehouse is good, but you need to make sure the contact surface is perfectly clean etc. They are good, but not amazing. 

Better off getting a Griffin case tbh from an apple store, its on my list of things to do this week


----------



## Andy_Green

182_blue said:


> seen these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INVISIBLE-SHI...hash=item120282722375&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1308
> 
> anyone tried one


I'm using an invisable shield on my iphone 1, excellent product, really standing up to day to day abuse. I was put off by traditional cases as i wanted to preverse the good looks of the iPhone so opted for something that was nearly invisable. Gives the iphone a more 'grippy' feel to so should help you from not dropping it....

If you do opt for one then i'd make sure you put aside an hour or so and only do it if your in a calm mood as they are pretty hard to apply. Flat surfaces are easy, its the corners where the hard part lies....

Good price that on ebay, think i paid about £14 for my full body.


----------



## 182_Blue

were did you get yours ?, as after shipping ebay one will be more ?


----------



## ryanuk

hey lads,

im just trying to sort my itunes out and its asking me for my iphone number?says its a 3 digit number.


----------



## ryanuk

sorry i was being dumb! done it now lol


----------



## 182_Blue

LOL was it your mobile number


----------



## ryanuk

haha yeah!


----------



## Grim Reaper

Just got back off hols today 
Went to o2 shop around 10:30 to get me new iphone, only to be told they sold out within the first hour Grrrrrr "GUTTED".
Not sure when new stock will be in and they say they can't hold one for me either as it's first come first serve:wall:


----------



## 182_Blue

Grim Reaper said:


> Just got back off hols today
> Went to o2 shop around 10:30 to get me new iphone, only to be told they sold out within the first hour Grrrrrr "GUTTED".
> Not sure when new stock will be in and they say they can't hold one for me either as it's first come first serve:wall:


where did you try ?


----------



## Grim Reaper

182_blue said:


> where did you try ?


O2 shop Hucknall


----------



## 182_Blue

ahh, well in notts carphone wharehouse still had them at the end of the day on the 11th

ps, im in hucknall too


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am just gonna wait...just done the V2 sw update on my iPhone will wait till the hubbub dies down....really cant be arsed farting about hunting for a shop that has one....

Unlike some i can wait tee hee (JOKE)


----------



## 182_Blue

nick_mcuk said:


> I am just gonna wait...just done the V2 sw update on my iPhone will wait till the hubbub dies down....really cant be arsed farting about hunting for a shop that has one....
> 
> Unlike some i can wait tee hee (JOKE)


i was going to wait to, but as i passed the shop at dinnertime it was rude not to buy one, i was surprised they still had them tbh, but even when i was going home at 5pm people were still coming out with them


----------



## Bo2007

that sheild looks really good actually....


----------



## 182_Blue

Bo2007 said:


> that sheild looks really good actually....


yeh, think fleabay is calling


----------



## Bo2007

anyone used the iphone abroad? also does it vibrate? (ooooerrrr)


----------



## 182_Blue

Bo2007 said:


> anyone used the iphone abroad? also does it vibrate? (ooooerrrr)


it does vibrate


----------



## ryanuk

when on the internet on your iphone,and looking at pics if you see a nice picture you like how do you save it?can this be done?


----------



## Grim Reaper

182_blue said:


> ps, im in hucknall too


Cool, i'm down wigwam lane


----------



## King Eric

ryanuk said:


> when on the internet on your iphone,and looking at pics if you see a nice picture you like how do you save it?can this be done?


Hold your finger on the pic mate, then you will get a pop up asking to save it-et voila its in your photo gallery and can be sent to email/mobile me account/gallery or sync'd to your pc/mac


----------



## Mark J

I've really enjoyed having a brand new 3G iPhone sat in it's box all weekend 

Monday morning should see me venting my spleen at the O2 staff again !


----------



## 182_Blue

have you been trying constantly


----------



## ianFRST

just back from trying to get one  sold out everywhere, with no confirmed date of when they will be back in stock


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> have you been trying constantly


Oh yes !

Only problem is, you actually need someone to answer the phone at the other end ! I've been working all weekend so have been unable to go to the shop itself and they simply wont answer the phone ! :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue

i mean to register via itunes, tbh theres not allot of point ringing them as they wont be able to do anything


----------



## ryanuk

King Eric said:


> Hold your finger on the pic mate, then you will get a pop up asking to save it-et voila its in your photo gallery and can be sent to email/mobile me account/gallery or sync'd to your pc/mac


thanks mate!


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> i mean to register via itunes, tbh theres not allot of point ringing them as they wont be able to do anything


I've not even put it anywhere near itunes as they told me the phone needs to show it has a signal first ?

Am I getting this all wrong?

Should the phone show a signal before I connect to itunes ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Grim Reaper said:


> Cool, i'm down wigwam lane


im just off farleys lane


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> I've not even put it anywhere near itunes as they told me the phone needs to show it has a signal first ?
> 
> Am I getting this all wrong?
> 
> Should the phone show a signal before I connect to itunes ?


they never said that to me, just plug it in pc and download latest itunes, as soon as it connected properly then the phone started working and then it got a signal, i had nothing before connecting to itunes


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> they never said that to me, just plug it in pc and download latest itunes, as soon as it connected properly then the phone started working and then it got a signal, i had nothing before connecting to itunes


AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! 

I'll try it tonight when I get in from work !


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> I'll try it tonight when I get in from work !


is yours an upgrade ?, and did you buy at o2 store ?, mine was from CPW and was new contract, i basically just bought the phone, signed my name and took the phone, all he said was download itunes and connect the phone, which i did (i got a few errors due to the amount of people trying to sign up but it did connect in the end)

before i got onto itunes the phone would not do anything, and showed no signal , only thing it would do was emergency calls


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> is yours an upgrade ?, and did you buy at o2 store ?, mine was from CPW and was new contract, i basically just bought the phone, signed my name and took the phone, all he said was download itunes and connect the phone, which i did (i got a few errors due to the amount of people trying to sign up but it did connect in the end)
> 
> before i got onto itunes the phone would not do anything, and showed no signal , only thing it would do was emergency calls


New phone/contract bought at an O2 store - and it shows just the same at the moment, i.e., emergency calls only !

You've cheered me up - I have hope !

However, if you bought yours at CPW, their system didn't go down did it ? Yours may well have been 'activated' hence you being able to set it up eventually.

Anyways, I'll give it a try later.


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> New phone/contract bought at an O2 store - and it shows just the same at the moment, i.e., emergency calls only !
> 
> You've cheered me up - I have hope !
> 
> However, if you bought yours at CPW, there system didn't go down did it ? Yours may well have been 'activated' hence you being able to set it up eventually.
> 
> Anyways, I'll give it a try later.


ahh, you may have a point, he never mentioned activating it in store, but it could have been done whilst i was playing with the phone, i hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## Mark J

Just tried it - ah well, back to the 'monday morning spleen venting' plan !


----------



## 182_Blue

Mark J said:


> Just tried it - ah well, back to the 'monday morning spleen venting' plan !


what did it do


----------



## King Eric

It may be worth any of you with the new 3g also doing the following:-

Go to phone>About and see your current build no. (should find a digit saying 5A345-your build basically)

It seems like most phones (maybe all) shipped with build 5A345 (beta 8) and in doing a restore you are moved to 5A347....Itunes when you plug your phone in cannot tell this build exists but its there as someone has found it on one of the dev forums. 

I'm just trying it now, as it is possible it may sort some minor irks such as low signal strength and a couple of speed issues

Will report back to say a)whether it changes the build now, or b)whether it made the least bit of difference

Restoring will not damage the phone (you can select it through Itunes front page when phone is docked) however ensure you have your phone backed up and have downloaded any photos you wanted....

I'll report back shortly


----------



## Mark J

182_blue said:


> what did it do


Basically it got me past the emergency calls only screen, i.e. I could access the home page of the phone and also access all the icons. However, I couldn't get past the registration page and the phone just says 'no service'. So I think it's just as before, they haven't activated it yet. I pity the poor fool that answers the phone at O2 tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

King Eric said:


> It may be worth any of you with the new 3g also doing the following:-
> 
> Go to phone>About and see your current build no. (should find a digit saying 5A345-your build basically)
> 
> It seems like most phones (maybe all) shipped with build 5A345 (beta 8) and in doing a restore you are moved to 5A347....Itunes when you plug your phone in cannot tell this build exists but its there as someone has found it on one of the dev forums.
> 
> I'm just trying it now, as it is possible it may sort some minor irks such as low signal strength and a couple of speed issues
> 
> Will report back to say a)whether it changes the build now, or b)whether it made the least bit of difference
> 
> Restoring will not damage the phone (you can select it through Itunes front page when phone is docked) however ensure you have your phone backed up and have downloaded any photos you wanted....
> 
> I'll report back shortly


so, do we need to be on 5a347


----------



## King Eric

On iphone, go to settings>general>about 

Version>should say 2.0 (5A347) 

Some have 345, which is an older firmware (the one it was shipped with) the new firmware on itunes is 5A347 2.0. 

Just finished doing it on my mac, seems a little quicker in previously minor buggy areas. Keyboard and typing seems quicker, apps switching faster too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I restored mine from a backup and the keypad was slow as fook when I was typing a text, so I've just wiped everything and started again! It's all good now


----------



## King Eric

182_blue said:


> so, do we need to be on 5a347


Well no, not really. But 59347 is two points in firmware better off than 5A345 although still under the 2.0 umbrella so Apple made changes to two builds between launch of the 3g at manufacture stage (according to reports our UK ones were boxed 3 weeks ago, and had their software loaded on week one of June) and since then 2 phases of firmware on 2.0 have been created.

Its just one of those quirky things someone has spotted, but certainly mine feels better after a restore onto 5A347


----------



## King Eric

RussZS said:


> I restored mine from a backup and the keypad was slow as fook when I was typing a text, so I've just wiped everything and started again! It's all good now


Brilliant! Proof then from another end user that the firmware is better off after a fresh restore. Good job mate, as the keyboard on my previous build was ikky as hell. Not only that but app switching felt glitchy

There you go 182, its worth doing

I need to stop hanging out on hackers websites with mentalist geeks


----------



## 182_Blue

ok, cheers, just restoring now


----------



## 182_Blue

oh, and whats the forum your looking on ?


----------



## 182_Blue

all restored, seems to be working ok, will test it out tomorrow


----------



## Andy_Green

182_blue said:


> were did you get yours ?, as after shipping ebay one will be more ?


I got mine from blueunplugged.com (here's a link to the 3g version @ £12.95). I opted for the std 1st class delivery and it came next day....


----------



## ryanuk

is this an app for the iphone?




were can you download things like this? also free would be better


----------



## 182_Blue

theres a link at the end of the video http://www.hottrixdownload.com/secure/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4


----------



## Andy_Green

these are just videos that play full screen on your phone. You can download all the HotTrix video's FOC if you know why to look...


----------



## ryanuk

iv got one more Q 

how do i get my business emails to my iphone? as it would be great if i could get them sent to my phone rather then having to go on my website all the time.


----------



## swisstony

ryanuk said:


> iv got one more Q
> 
> how do i get my business emails to my iphone? as it would be great if i could get them sent to my phone rather then having to go on my website all the time.


depends if your business uses Microsoft Exchange or not. If it does then you can get push email simply by configuring the exchange client on the iphone. You will need the network settings for this.

If you are not allowed or dont wash push email, then OWA is the only other option.
Obviously if your company uses POP email, then you just need to set up the account as standard


----------



## ryanuk

sorry to sound dumb lol but im not sure what it use's its from a mrsite website mate.


----------



## 182_Blue

a question from me, how do i add ringtones ?


----------



## ryanuk

i also cant get my bluetooth to work!


----------



## Andy_Green

182_blue said:


> a question from me, how do i add ringtones ?


the official way is when you buy music thru iTunes then there's a £0.50 option to add that track as a ringtone also. Ask me thats taking the pee.

Theres other 3rd party app's that allow you to do it with any track FOC but you'll have to have a jailbroken iphone to use them...


----------



## Andy_Green

ryanuk said:


> i also cant get my bluetooth to work!


What are you wanting to do with bluetooth, describe your problem??


----------



## ryanuk

just send over pics from my girlfriends phone.


----------



## Andy_Green

ryanuk said:


> just send over pics from my girlfriends phone.


there's no BT support for file transfer on the iphone so sending pics etc cant be done, the BT is only for voice i.e. hands free headsets, in car voice kits etc.


----------



## ryanuk

that sucks!!! 


thanks mate.


----------



## nsanity

Well that kinda sucks.


----------



## Mark J

Joy of joys! They tell me its been activated, going to try it when I get home :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

nice one, let us know


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Andy_Green said:


> the official way is when you buy music thru iTunes then there's a £0.50 option to add that track as a ringtone also.


 where does this show as bought some music but no option to add as ringtone


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

right I have worked out how to make ringtones in windows (foc) from my music in itunes and have made several 40sec ringtones but cant find "ringtones" in itunes libary to be able to drag and drop the files... if that makes sense

can anybody help


----------



## Sandy-m2

you need to find the file in windows and change the extension. then double click it and it will create a ringtones sectino in itunes


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Sandy-m2 said:


> you need to find the file in windows and change the extension. then double click it and it will create a ringtones sectino in itunes


thank you..all sorted:thumb:


----------



## Mark J

Yes ! At last it works!! (posting this reply from it :wave

Just got to figure out email now!


----------



## Griff

Went into the O2 shop in Uxbridge today and they have two iphones fully working on display ohh they are sexy played with one for about 1/2 hour so easy to use. I was going to sign up there and then but got refused as there is a large outstanding bill at my address from O2, but I have never been on O2, got home and told the missus and guess what before my daughter moved out she ran up a huge bill and did a runner I am f*****g fuming and gutted as well, my wife is going to try and sort this mess out but to be honest I don't hold out much hope
Tom


----------



## Mark J

Right guys, could do with some help. Been trying to get everything set up on the phone tonight for my daughter. Managed to set up the email and it is receiving mail no problem, but sending mail is another matter 

I'm useless with stuff like this but I think it has got something to do with the outgoing mail server. We use @btinternet.com addresses and so I set it up as mail.btinternet.com on both incoming and outgoing servers - is that right or should the incoming server be something else ??

Any help would be appreciated :thumb:

TIA,

Mark.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I have never got my 'Email Sending' to work... Grr.


----------



## Griff

go to the BT website it should give you all the info for setting up an email program
http://bt.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/bt.c...&p_cats=346,401,412&s_cid=con_FURL_help/email
Tom


----------



## swisstony

Mark J said:


> Right guys, could do with some help. Been trying to get everything set up on the phone tonight for my daughter. Managed to set up the email and it is receiving mail no problem, but sending mail is another matter
> 
> I'm useless with stuff like this but I think it has got something to do with the outgoing mail server. We use @btinternet.com addresses and so I set it up as mail.btinternet.com on both incoming and outgoing servers - is that right or should the incoming server be something else ??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated :thumb:
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Mark.


if using BT you have to have authentication on for outgoing smtp mail servers


----------



## Mark J

swisstony said:


> if using BT you have to have authentication on for outgoing smtp mail servers


come again?


----------



## ryanuk

iv just sent 02 a tex (21202) then they send you a tex back saying how many mins,tex ect.... you have left.

and it says mins i have left then, plus any unlimited allowances until 11/08,whats that meen? hope its not on about the unlimited net,as i was hoping it would be for the 18m contract!

also lastnite i downloaded an app called ilovecontrol and its ment to work as a control for your tv ect... but its asking me for the ip address of the processor,

the ip address and port values are both required to control your system.these values should be provided by your system integrator.

so if i want to use it for my tv how do i do it? anyone used this app yet?

thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I think it will only control your TV if its in your PC, or has WiFi - I don't think the iPhone has infra-red, so it won't be able to control 'normal' TV's


----------



## ryanuk

gutted!

russ try that tex and see if it says the same to you about the umlimited packages.


----------



## swisstony

Mark J said:


> come again?


should be in the advanced section of the outgoing mail server. There will be an authentication section and you can either use the same settings as your incoming pop server or use your BT username and password


----------



## ryanuk

anyone know if this will work with the new iphone 3g?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Portable-Powe...hash=item160260562169&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Grim Reaper

ryanuk said:


> anyone know if this will work with the new iphone 3g?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Portable-Powe...hash=item160260562169&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


Don't see why not:thumb:


----------

